# Help!! My cat is hissing and spitting at her 5 week old babies!



## Kittyb (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi Everyone.
I'm new to the forum and in need of advice.
My cat is hissing and spitting at her 5 week old kittens. She also seems to be attacking them when they try to feed.
We had to take over some of the feeding about a week ago because she just isn't very interested in them. She will only feed them when she feels like it, which isn't very often.
All the babies are eating the food we put down and are using the litter tray.
Should I keep mum away from them now that she is getting aggressive or is this natural?
Thanks all.


----------



## Atlantys (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi KittyB,

Firstly, it's not unusual for a queen to start hissing at her kittens at 5 weeks (some may start slightly earlier or later). She's decided that it's time to wean them, and at that age the kittens have started developing needle-sharp teeth: it's no wonder she's hissing at them when they bite. 

I don't think you would be wise to separate them if she's not being so aggressive as to hurt them. It would be unusual if she were being that aggressive. Remember that they have important lessons that they need to learn from mom over the next few weeks.

Often a mother cat disciplining her kittens looks to us to be harsher than we think necessary, but it is a normal part of being a kitten. As long as they don't have bite or scratch marks, it's probably the normal course of teaching them good cat manners.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

As Atlantys says it is quite normal behaviour. She's just putting them in their place and bringing them up to behave properly. As with human mums some shout at their kids more than others


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Yup...entirely normal in my ( limited ) experience. Nellie was _very_ strict with her kittens and positively mean when she decided it was time for them to wean and move out! Thing is they never did leave home  but I have to say they have never bitten or scratched me so she obviously disciplined them well!


----------



## Kittyb (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi Everyone.
Thank you for your replies.
Unfortunately the situation has got worse and she has bitten two of the babies. I phoned the local Vet and was advised to separate her from her kittens and continue to feed them myself.
The Vets (emergency service) says that they think she is just not cut out to be a mum. We have had to feed them for her since they were 3 weeks old because as I said she just won't do it unless she feels like it and that not often. She was leaving them to scream for milk for too long at a time and the poor things were always hungry.
She is now also hissing at me so I will phone the Vet again in the morning and ask if they have anything that will help her be more comfortable (milk wise, she must be sore or full of milk). 
Anyway I will keep you posted.
Thank you all again.


----------



## Atlantys (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh, shame. Poor girl.

You're right, it doesn't sound like she's very maternal, and if she's hurting them, then absolutely keep them away from her. Three weeks is a bit young for her to start weaning them. Four would have been more normal.

Could there be a medical reason why she's suddenly become so aggressive? Have you had her checked out by a vet? (I'm assuming that she's not usually like this towards you?) How badly were the kittens hurt?

At 5 weeks they should be more-or-less okay eating on their own, maybe with just a bit of help from you if you've put them somewhere else than they've been used to. 

I hope you get this sorted out soon.


----------



## Kittyb (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi Atlantys.
The kits weren't hurt although one did stagger away from her when she did it but he's now happily playing with a ball and jumping on his brother.
No she has never been like that with me before but at the same token she has never been a cuddly cat, preferring to sit alone than on my lap.
I have managed to check her over and she seems OK on the outside but maybe something is going on inside and that's whats causing her aggression. I will get the Vet to have a look at her.
Thank you for you help and concern it is appreciated.


----------



## Atlantys (Aug 24, 2010)

You're the best judge of your cat's behaviour, as only you can see her to tell if she is being genuinely aggressive or wanting to hurt them, but... 

Biting _is _a normal part of kitten discipline. So is a swat with a paw, or hissing, or growling. It's how they learn from mom what's acceptable and what's not.

Also, if an adult cat actually wanted to hurt a kitten, they could do so _very _ easily. Their jaws and teeth have evolved to sink into tissue and do permanent damage, after all.

The fact that neither kitten is hurt after her biting them would suggest to me that she is just disciplining them, as she's obviously holding back the force she could use.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Atlantys said:


> Could there be a medical reason why she's suddenly become so aggressive? Have you had her checked out by a vet? (I'm assuming that she's not usually like this towards you?) How badly were the kittens hurt?
> 
> .


I would agree, let us know how you get on at the vet.

Make sure they check for mastitis or some womb infection perhaps.


----------



## Kittyb (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi everyone.
Just thought I would let you all know that the kits are doing fine.

The Vet is happy with them and said to just keep my eye on mummy cat, if she gets too aggressive just put her in another room and feed the kits myself.

He thinks she was just a little too young to understand her "roll" !!.

Anyway she seems to have settled a little bit with them (not attacking them so aggressively), but she still won't feed them very often. Just once or twice a day.

They love the food I put down and are all using the litter tray all the time.

They are 6 weeks old tomorrow (18th) and very playful. I have homes for 4 of them but won't be letting them go until they are 8 weeks.

I must say it has been an experience, my daughters tell me I worry and fuss too much, Haha. Well I can't help it they are beautiful and it I had a bigger house and nicer neighbours (they don't like cats and complain continually) I would keep them all.

Thank you for all your help.

All the best.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

any reason your only keeping them till 8 weeks? is mum being spayed now?


----------

